# Use of swivel snap clips??



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Just wanted to ask some of you guys your opinion on using the little swivels with snap clips when inshore fishing. I always have until recently. It just seemed to take more time changing lures when tie directly to the lure and if you change 5 times a night you may waste a couple feet of line re-tying all the time. Currently I have not been using them and can't tell any difference if the amount of fish i'm catching, or amt of fish hittin. Can fish see these things. Any opinions would be nice to hear. I know sometimes I use them to keep my line from twistin up some much with certain lures, but would it hurt to use them on everything. Of course not on live bait. I fish allmono not braid and usually no leader. Please let me hear what you have to say.:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

its just more for a fish to see

how i see it is that the more simple it is the less of a chance u have for failure n less to deterr a fish from striking


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I use these -











Norman speed clips . I like to make up a steel leader with a #10 swivel on one side and a speed clip on the other . I use the magnums for pier/surf fishing and the standard size for inshore/freshwater .


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info maybe ill get a few more opinions.:bowdown


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I've often wondered the same thing. I like the convenience of being able to quickly swap out lures or jig heads using snap swivels....but have also heard that it deters strikes. I have also been told that it primarily makes a difference when fishing in really clear water - which we don't seem to have alot of around here. I have found that when fishing topwater lures in the early morning it seems to make a difference. I tie the lure directly to the fluorocarbon using a loop knot (I think it's actually called the Surgeon's Knot?) and the lure seems to move more naturally.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Swivels minimize line twist if you're using a spinner type bait. I like Tim's suggestion about using the surgeons knot/loop for additional lure action. When you know the fish are there (sight) and they're feeding, I haven't seen a difference in the strike ratio as to swiveled or not. Haven't kept alot of records on this but it's something you know after catching and releasing hundreds of fish.

Use an improved clinch knot or palomar knot for strength and speed of lure change if you do not use a swivel. I'm looking forward to September when I hope to head down that way.

Location (are there fish present) Lure (give em what they want - experiment) Technique (can you make what you're tossing looked like a vulnerable baitfish)


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Just my 2cents......The speed clip may be easy, but if you want tocatch inshore game fish, get rid of the hardware!

Learn to tie a "line to line" *UNI knot*, <U>successfull</U>y, and use a florcarbon leader 3-4ft long!

Good Luck


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Check out my Wolf Bay reports to see what I've been catching.And as I've mentioned lately i have not been using the swivels.:takephoto

If anyone knows links to knot tying info please post them. I'll be glad to learn a few good ones. Right know I use one thats a loop knot (kinda like tyin a bolin) and another that cinches up tight w/ doubled line goin through the eye. Its pretty simple. Just double your line and go through the eye and tie a simple overhand and put the hook through the loop (where you doubled it over) and pull it tight. This leaves two pieces of line through the eye and knotted and the loop pulls up to the knot. I haven't had any breaks at my knotts lately. Just broke on pilings, had to help that kind.:banghead

Well I guess I could do as Bay pirate says and use a heavier leader. Food for thought. Thanks for all replies!!!:bowdown


----------

